# 2008 Specialized Tricross



## CDB (Oct 20, 2005)

Built up my first of two new bikes Monday night and raced it the following evening after about 1/2 an hour of bike path riding to try out the SRAM stuff. Definitely an adjustment for me after racing w/ Shimano for so long, but I think it's a good thing.

18.2 lbs. with Michi Mud clinchers. Should be quite a bit lighter w/ my tubular wheelsets.


----------



## soindyfab (Nov 30, 2006)

that looks good, but i think you should put some red hoods on there.


----------



## Ninja #2 (Aug 26, 2006)

Is it just me, or is the white seat post tube taking something away from 
that beautiful bike.

I still love it tho!


----------



## CDB (Oct 20, 2005)

Ninja #2 said:


> Is it just me, or is the white seat post tube taking something away from
> that beautiful bike.
> 
> I still love it tho!


I felt the same when I first saw the white in a picture. It has grown on me though. It's a nice metallic pearlescent white. The carbon rear and new fork rides very nice compared to the previous s-works models I have.


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

*fork*

Nice bike. I love mine. It is completely stock and weighs 20lbs even with pedals.
How do compare the new fork to the old fork? I actually like the looks of the older fork. To me it just looks more aggressive and appears as though it would have much better tire clearance. I have never owned an older tricross though. After cross season I will try some wider tires to see how wide of a tire this frame and fork will accept.
Did you buy this as a frameset and build it or buy a complete bike and part it out?



CDB said:


> I felt the same when I first saw the white in a picture. It has grown on me though. It's a nice metallic pearlescent white. The carbon rear and new fork rides very nice compared to the previous s-works models I have.


----------



## CDB (Oct 20, 2005)

I built up the frameset. Didn't want compact gearing. Probably should have done the whole bike though and parted it out for what I wanted. Probably would have been cheaper that way, or I would have had an extra pair of training wheels to have around. I went w/ Ritchey WCS bars/stem and they are not as stiff as the Specialized "Pro" stem/bar combo I have on my Tarmac road bike. The stock bike also comes w/ linear pull brakes and I wasn't sure I wanted to go that route. I noticed that the geometry was a tad different from my old ones. These have longer chain stays by nearly .5", yet a slightly shorter wheelbase. TT length is different, approx. .5" as well. The stock headset spacer was too tall for me so I swapped it out. Other than that, it's pretty much identical to stock bike. I also have mine setup w/ a Shimano Ultegra 12x25 cassette and single 42t ring w/ third eye inner watcher and a custom outer guard made from a 48t ring.


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

*frameset*

I was going to build up the frameset too but in July when I was getting ready to do this the LBS said that only complete bikes were available. I couldn't be patient enough to wait for the framesets so I bought the complete bike. I am glad that I did it now though. The components and wheels are really nice. This bike was overpriced in my opinion but I HAD to have it. 


CDB said:


> I built up the frameset. Didn't want compact gearing. Probably should have done the whole bike though and parted it out for what I wanted. Probably would have been cheaper that way, or I would have had an extra pair of training wheels to have around. I went w/ Ritchey WCS bars/stem and they are not as stiff as the Specialized "Pro" stem/bar combo I have on my Tarmac road bike. The stock bike also comes w/ linear pull brakes and I wasn't sure I wanted to go that route. I noticed that the geometry was a tad different from my old ones. These have longer chain stays by nearly .5", yet a slightly shorter wheelbase. TT length is different, approx. .5" as well. The stock headset spacer was too tall for me so I swapped it out. Other than that, it's pretty much identical to stock bike. I also have mine setup w/ a Shimano Ultegra 12x25 cassette and single 42t ring w/ third eye inner watcher and a custom outer guard made from a 48t ring.


----------



## FrancisB (Sep 10, 2006)

samuel said:


> I was going to build up the frameset too but in July when I was getting ready to do this the LBS said that only complete bikes were available. I couldn't be patient enough to wait for the framesets so I bought the complete bike. I am glad that I did it now though. The components and wheels are really nice. This bike was overpriced in my opinion but I HAD to have it.


So I'm curious, now that you've had it for a while, what do you think of it? Would you do it again? I'm wondering, as I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on either a crosshair, tricomp expert, or ridely crosswind.

thanks in advance.

Francis


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

*no doubt*

2 Cross races so far and there is no doubt that this bike is worth the money. It is so smooth over the rough stuff. The SRAM works flawlessly. I am very happy with the bike. What size are you considering?


FrancisB said:


> So I'm curious, now that you've had it for a while, what do you think of it? Would you do it again? I'm wondering, as I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on either a crosshair, tricomp expert, or ridely crosswind.
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> Francis


----------



## FrancisB (Sep 10, 2006)

samuel said:


> 2 Cross races so far and there is no doubt that this bike is worth the money. It is so smooth over the rough stuff. The SRAM works flawlessly. I am very happy with the bike. What size are you considering?


I'm 6'1", and believe the 58 is the right size for CX. I have a couple year old poprad, which is OK (I think it's a touch long actually), and was surprised to see all the fawning over the crosshairs (which to me seems like a nicer version of the poprad). 

I love classic lugged road bikes, but thought I'd look at something different for the CX bike in my stable. Thanks for the update. Sounds like you'd do it again.


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

*Lugged*

I like a lugged road bike too but really like the carbon rear end that the Tricross offers for off road riding.


FrancisB said:


> I'm 6'1", and believe the 58 is the right size for CX. I have a couple year old poprad, which is OK (I think it's a touch long actually), and was surprised to see all the fawning over the crosshairs (which to me seems like a nicer version of the poprad).
> 
> I love classic lugged road bikes, but thought I'd look at something different for the CX bike in my stable. Thanks for the update. Sounds like you'd do it again.


----------



## CDB (Oct 20, 2005)

I am really happy w/ the new bikes. I've done 6 races at least on them and been in dry and muddy conditions. The sram hoods took some getting used to, especially in the mud. They don't stick up so high as shimano does and so generally, I think you have to rotate your bars up higher, or slide the shifters further up the bends. Gives you more to hang onto. I generally keep my hands on the hoods, not in the drops.

Last weekend at Alpenrose, there was some really dry bumpy grass field sections and on one particular section, I repeatedly had Aaron Olsen (yeah, T-Mobile and Giro) on my wheel. He would bridge up to me, but when we hit the chop, I could ride away. I think it had to do w/ finesse on my part, but also the carbon rear end and Zertz seatpost really helped take the harshness out of the terrain. I was also running tubulars so that probably played a role too. Aaron is much too strong of a rider for me to ordinarily ride away from and I will clarify that he is new to cyclocross. He's also on his off season.

Buy a Tricross. They are really nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrancisB (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey CRB,

thanks for the update on your tricrosses, sounds like a good match for you.

I was at Alpenrose last week and know the section you're talking about (down by the parking lot, there was a bumpy downhill where you could get some good speed). Good times, but coming back the other way hurt 

I'll have to go check out the tricross again tomorrow. My wife is going to kill me if I BHYAB (bring home yet another bicycle).. But honey, this one is different, it's red, and it goes to 11! I really need this bike....


----------



## dumalam (Mar 22, 2008)

*Tricross Fork*

The bike looks great in those pictures. I am thinking of buying an 08 Tricross Pro frame to build, but I was wondering about the s-works fork it comes with, like the Expert model too. Does it have low rider rack mounts like the Comp and Sport fork? I want this bike for road, off road and some touring too (with different wheels is the plan).

I believe it has full rack and fender mounts on the rear, but what about the better s works fork? Does it have mid-fork mounts, or just eyelets? 
Thanks.


----------

